# 220 gallon dirted tank with CO2 injection



## melanotaenia (Mar 26, 2013)

that thing is HUGE! Should be a good build. Nice wood in the tank!


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

That driftwood came with the tank. It goes 4"-5" above the tank's rim. I might attach some plants for emersed growth to it.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

So I started scraping off the blue background...


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Done!


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

I purchased an 8 oz sample of a regular black acrylic paint from Home Depot for $2.97 and a foam roller with tray for about $6 to paint the background black. I hope this will be enough for 2-3 coats.


----------



## Aquaticus (Jan 7, 2013)

I went with blue at the behest of my wife. I think you'll be happy with black.


----------



## Aquaticus (Jan 7, 2013)

It does. I can't wait to repaint them someday, but it is probably going to be a while.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

For some reason, my following message got deleted... Aquaticus, I am reposting it, so it doesn't seem as if you're speaking with yourself. 

"I know... Blue looks like a swimming pool, doesn't it?  "


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

this is going to be fun once it gets going


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a similar tank in my garage waiting to be setup. Should be fun! I actually started working on taking of MY blue background. I'm going black as well. Can't wait to see what you have in store!


----------



## SmittyInFla (May 3, 2013)

Some of our springs down here actually HAVE that blue color...Especially when snorkeling, and when the water is very clear, the color is pretty amazing:

http://api.ning.com/files/4TGCQEa5T...cQILPsHLde1VVDQj4QXAZb/BlueSpringBoil6051.jpg


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow! Those springs are beautiful!


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Black background is complete! The 8 oz sample paint was just enough for three coats. I waited about an hour between each coat.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Wow!! What a tank. It may take a year to finish it. 

Assume since you are upgrading the lights that it is going to be a planted tank? Dimensions 5' by 3' by 2'? What substrate are you going to use? 

Being a penny pincher I think river sand from a landscaper would be the cheapest and easiest to maintain. The color is brown thus it doesn't show debris as white sand does.

You could easily do a 3D background in it. Seen a lot of them in the Cichlid forum. They mainly use foam sheets, ceramic and drylock to seal it so that it doesn't drastically affect the water parameters.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Or or orrrrr

Make the biggest moss wall ever to be seen.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Hilde said:


> [...] What substrate are you going to use?
> 
> Being a penny pincher I think river sand from a landscaper would be the cheapest and easiest to maintain. The color is brown thus it doesn't show debris as white sand does.


It is going to be a planted tank with dirt capped with river sand as substrate. 

Agree with you absolutely that darker substrate would look better. I am going to see a local sand and gravel warehouse this Friday to check out their *coarse sand*.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

The aqua scape that I have in mind... (top view):


----------



## Aquaticus (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks like you've got a nice list of species. I'm not sure how tall you are, but reaching down to the bottom back of your tank will probably be tough, so make sure you have the right tools to handle the Val. It will want to spread, and once the roots hit your soil, they will spread fast. I trim my Val. americana weekly, and cutting the runners is a big part of it. If you let it go too long, the new plants will hit the soil and make a big mess when you have to pull them up, if you aren't careful (speaking from experience, although sand will help prevent this). I like it a lot, though. Easy to grow. Looks great in the background. 

Make sure you leave enough room for the swordplant in the corner.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Aquaticus, I appreciate your suggestions. I had exactly these concerns in fact.

I am 5' 10" and I am climbing onto a chair to reach the bottom. For this particular reason, I am also considering removing the canopy, which adds extra 6"-8" height.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Things that arrived in the mail today...

Fluval FX5 Canister Filter









Odyssea 72" Quad T5HO Freshwater Lights: 4x80w=320w









Milwaukee MA957 CO2 Regulator


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Installed the lights and removed the canopy. Now I can reach the bottom of the tank without having to use a chair.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Looks good! I'm a fan of canopy-less tanks if you can get away with it. 

I just finished up de-rimming my 200. I really like how clean it looks now. I'm planning on a eurobrace.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

I like the way rimless tanks look too. How safe is it to remove the rims?


----------



## isellcars (Mar 4, 2012)

I hope you have a 10# tank for you co2. If you have a 5# you will be filling it every 7-10 days if not sooner. Don't bother with a bubble counter it will be completely useless. Just get a very good drop checker.....I got mine from gla and it's well worth the money. I would look into a cerges reactor as well. That is the one I find that works best. I have a 90g heavily planted tank and my 5# is refilled about once a month. I know others with a 150g and refill every other week. I do like your set up and it's going to be something else when done. Have you decide on the fish or shrimp that's going in?


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

aqua-botanicae said:


> I like the way rimless tanks look too. How safe is it to remove the rims?


As long as you replace the cross braces in the trim with a suitable replacement you should be ok. Sometimes the glass under the trim needs smoothing out, but I just hit it with a portable sander and it takes any sharp edges off. I've seen machined edges under the trim, but its rare.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

thelub said:


> As long as you replace the cross braces in the trim with a suitable replacement you should be ok. Sometimes the glass under the trim needs smoothing out, but I just hit it with a portable sander and it takes any sharp edges off. I've seen machined edges under the trim, but its rare.


Euro bracing would be nice on a tank like this if you wanted to remove the black trim and cross braces.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

isellcars said:


> I hope you have a 10# tank for you co2. If you have a 5# you will be filling it every 7-10 days if not sooner. Don't bother with a bubble counter it will be completely useless. Just get a very good drop checker.....I got mine from gla and it's well worth the money. I would look into a cerges reactor as well. That is the one I find that works best. I have a 90g heavily planted tank and my 5# is refilled about once a month. I know others with a 150g and refill every other week. I do like your set up and it's going to be something else when done. Have you decide on the fish or shrimp that's going in?


Thanks for sharing your experience regarding CO2 equipment. I've read from many posts that if there is no leak, a 5 gallon tank should last upto three months.

I have a school of neon tetras, corydoras julii and otoncinclus, which will move to this tank when completed, and I am planning to add a school of red minor tetras and blue rams.


----------



## isellcars (Mar 4, 2012)

Good luck with that. You will find most people telling you your tank will last 4 months......have 40g tanks. I bet they are also telling you to be at 2-3 bubbles per second.....such a good laugh that one is as well.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Since I have thought over the hardscape and aquascape and had everything ready, I started setting up the aquarium last weekend.

I placed a large 60 lb rock, which I got at a local sand and rock yard, on egg crates. Man, that was a heavy rock and I was so scared that I might drop it accidentally and break the aquarium glass. Thank God, I placed the rock carefully without any accident.










Then I dumped five bags of Miraclo Gro Organic Choice Potting Mix, which created a 1"-1.5" layer of soil.










I then started capping it with washed Quikrete All Purpose Sand, which is basically coarse sand. Well, here is the thing. I washed the first bucket of sand without sifting it first, and I can tell you after 25 minutes of non-stop washing, the water in the bucket was still muddy. So, for the rest of the sand, I first sifted it to get rid of fine sand/dust and separate larger grains from the rest of the sand.



















Another thing about Quikrete All Purpose Sand is that while tan under sunlight, it's quite pale in color under bright aquarium light. So, I had some darker river sand in my smaller tank, which I used on top of the Quikrete All Purpose Sand. I also attached rubber bands in multiple points of the driftwood to attach Anubias. 










Having half-filled the aquarium with water using a glass bowl under the hose, I started planting the flora. The driftwood, although previously waterlogged, due to several weeks of drying became free floating again. So I used a rock and a few clay bricks to keep it down.










By the time I finished planting and filling the tank, it was time to put kids to bed, so I had to turn off the light and wait patiently until the next day. 

The next morning, the water in the aquarium was quite murky and stayed like that for the next couple of days. First, I thought that it might be the first batch of sand, which was quite dusty. However, when the murkiness did not disappear after two days, I understood it was a bacterial bloom, common in newly set up aquariums.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Looks good! You are correct on the bacteria bloom. Just let it be and it should clear up within a couple days. Adding a small bit of 100% ammonia will help that process.


----------



## Jester946 (Mar 30, 2013)

isellcars said:


> Good luck with that. You will find most people telling you your tank will last 4 months......have 40g tanks. I bet they are also telling you to be at 2-3 bubbles per second.....such a good laugh that one is as well.


Yep. Most people seem to have 10-20 gallon fish tanks, and they run 1 bps...

I run 10+ bps in my 55...


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

You cannot use BPS on large tanks for CO2, no way.

You can use a measuring cup inverted and measure the time it takes to fill.
Say 200 mls in 4 minutes.

This is likely close to a decent starting range.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks all for your advice. It's been about couple of weeks since I set up the tank with CO2 running at I-don't-know-how-many-bubbles, it's so fast, that one can't even count it. I agree with you bps doesn't really help, and logically the tank size should change it all. 

I have been running the CO2 pretty high, but the problem has been the diffusion. When I adjusted the rate gradually and when it gets pretty high, the fish don't seem to be bothered, partly because the bubbles become larger and quickly float to water surface without diffusing properly. I have placed the filter output so that it makes bubbles float longer in the midst of aquarium water, but that is not enough.

I am using a Fluval FX5 and read a few people's posts that using inline reactor would not help because Fluval is designed to trap gas bubbles. Is this true? What is your experience?


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

plantbrain said:


> You can use a measuring cup inverted and measure the time it takes to fill.
> Say 200 mls in 4 minutes.
> 
> This is likely close to a decent starting range.


Thanks for this tip, plantbrain. I tried this method of measuring this morning. The 200ml cup fills within about 4-5 minutes. But again, since most of the bubbles are large at high pressure, they are not diffusing in the water. I would appreciate your suggestions on better diffusion.


----------



## All your base (Dec 6, 2006)

I don't understand bps (or any other method of measuring rate of CO2) in ANY tank size, given the variables (diffusion as is the case here). Shouldn't we just be measuring CO2 concentration in the water column and adjusting based on that?

Awesome tank by the way.


----------



## isellcars (Mar 4, 2012)

With that much co2 you can't use a diffuser. You have to set up a reactor. I found the cerges reactor to be the best. I tried the Rex one but it could not break up the co2 good enough. Once I made the switch my plants really took off.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Can the cerges reactor be used with Fluval FX5 with its gas trapping function?


----------



## isellcars (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes.....you connect it to the return pipe. So the co2 will never go into the canister. Plus they are very easy to make.


----------



## mikehaase1norse (Apr 17, 2011)

Im in the early stage of collecting parts for my 210 build, I have almost the same canopy.
Did the lights fit under it?


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

I removed the canopy before installing the lights. Looking at it now, I think the lights wouldn't fit. Good luck with your set-up.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

I took a picture of the tank before leaving for an overseas business trip. It will be intertesting to compare upon return couple of weeks later. 

Some updates on the tank:

1. Planted Blyxa japonica and Pogostemon helferi (I was surprised to find this at a local Petsmart).
2. Couple weeks after setting up the tank, Ludwigia repens and Bacopa caroliniana grew 4"-6" (almost reaching the water surface). I clipped and replanted a few stems. 
3. Limnophila splendens "wavy" is growing some healthy offshoots from a very weak plant that it was.
4. Hydrocotyle tripartita, Lobelia cardinalis and Cryptocoryne wendtii are thriving.
5. As expected, Cryptocoryne ciliata and Cryptocoryne crispulata balansae are recovering very slowly.
6. Vallisneria spiralis also growing back very slowly after completely melting in the new aquarium water.
7. I have removed Echinodorus amazonicus with a runner and it's floating on the surface at the moment until I give it away.
8. Almost every Anubias barteri var. nana rhizome gave out a couple of new leafs and their roots are slowly attaching to the driftwood (I hope that I can remove the rubber bands soon).
9. And the most important: I added a school of Red minor tetras (Hyphessobrycon callistus). They're such a nice schooling fish, and very beautiful.
10. The water still remains slightly murky. Perhaps it's taking longer for the autotrophic bacteria to build up in the large tank.


----------



## R. David Jain (Jul 11, 2013)

*Reactor suggestion*

Agree with everyone here that the tank looks like it'll be great! Just FYI, with regards to reactors (which I do agree you need for a tank that big), look into the ISTA MIX reactor... $15 on Dr.'s Foster and Smith right now (get the large size). I ordered one a few days ago, and while I haven't had a chance to try it yet, all the reviews say that it gets 100% of the C02 dissolved, which is all you can ask of a reactor. Beats building your own, IMHO, especially since you'd expect to pay almost $15 just for the parts to build a cerges. The ISTA MIX is also available on Amazon for just a few dollars more than F&S. Maybe someone who has experience with this item can chime in, but I'd guess for your needs this would be great. Besta luck!! Post more pics .


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. I did finally get a reactor, but so far I have not been successful with it dissolving CO2. It has been blowing bubbles and making my tank look like a soda bottle for the last week or so. On top of that, it had greatly reduced the flow of my Fluval FX5. I have been in touch with manufacturer/seller, and they sent another one in. I'm not naming the brand until I see how the replacement works (or does not work). I'll share my thought on how it works afterwards.

Here is a photo of the tank that I took this morning. It has been about a month since the tank was set up, and finally the water is crystal clear now with some nice growth. 

P.S.: And, yes, by the way, I did change the aquascape a bit. I cut out a branch from the driftwood and placed it on its side. This way, I guess, it looks much better.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Alot of people with bigger tanks, use a seperate pump for their co2 reactors so as to not cut down the flow of their filter. Just a thought.

Joshua


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

I might have to resort to that solution. Can you suggest any particular pump, inexpensive but efficient for the 220 gallon?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Choice of pump really depends on if you want it in the tank or outside, and how much plumbing you're willing to do. The only really important factors are it being quiet and having a sturdy impeller that you can modify.


----------



## R. David Jain (Jul 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your problems with the reactor. The Ista-mix brand (large size) one that I have dissolves CO2 perfectly and doesn't significantly cut down on the flow, though it's only on a 30 gallon tank (still, with the rate at which it drops the pH at only a moderate bubble count in my tank, I have to believe it would be effective even with a much bigger tank). Good luck getting your CO2 system up and running!


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

I will definitely look into getting an Ista reactor and installing it on a pump submersed in the tank.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Anubias barteri blossoms in the tank.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks, everyone, for your suggestions regarding reactors, particularly Ista Max Mix CO2 Reactor. I set up a large size one submersed in the tank connecting it to a small submersible pump. Both are placed behind the driftwood, not really visible. Although I am running CO2 pretty high, it's dissolving nearly 100 per cent of it. Clear water, almost no bubbles. The drop checker turned yellow within 2 hours.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Got any full pictures of the tank as it is now?


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

I'll take one when I get home this evening.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

The tank as it looks now, three months after the initial set up.










I took this picture before leaving for a week-long trip to Tunisia. I'll post another one for comparison upon return. 

Plant list:
Alternanthera reineckii
Anubias barteri var. nana
Bacopa caroliniana
Blyxa japonica
Cryptocoryne beckettii
Cryptocoryne ciliata
Cryptocoryne crispulata var. balansae
Cryptocoryne wendtii
Echinodorus amazonicus
Hemianthus glomeratum
Heteranthera zosterifolia
Hydrocotyle tripartita
Hygrophila corymbosa
Hygrophila polysperma var. rosanervig
Limnophila aromatica
Limnophila splendens var. wavy
Lobelia cardinalis
Ludwigia repens
Lysimachia nummularia var. aurea
Nymphea zenkeri
Pogostemon helferi
Rotala rotundifolia
Staurogyne repens
Vallisneria spiralis


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Aquarium, as it looks on October 15, 2013, four months after the set-up.


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks awesome! Plants look great filled in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks. I'm leaving that foreground for Staurogyne repens.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

That's one good looking soil tank. How many individual Anubias did you start with? Were you able to make it to AquaFest in DC this past weekend?


----------



## Aquaticus (Jan 7, 2013)

Looking great!


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks, Phil. I started with about 25 rhizomes, each with 6-8 leaves. 

Unfortunately, I couldn't make it to the Aquafest. I believe it must have been an exciting event. Did you go?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Yeah, I was able to make it down for the show. The talks were great, the contest tanks were gorgeous, and the planted tank chatter was inspiring. Seeing old friends I haven't seen in years and finally meeting people I've only talked to online was good too.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow! That 300 gallon of yours is huge! Nice start. Good luck with that.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

That tank has grown in amazingly well. When I had soil in my tanks I noticed the Anubias Barteri grew out of control. The difference between soil and inert substrate for that plant is just insane. It spread like crazy and I was constantly pulling out new plants. It nearly took over my tanks


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

aqua-botanicae said:


> Wow! That 300 gallon of yours is huge! Nice start. Good luck with that.


Thank you. I've been wanting to do a large emersed start tank for a while now. I hope it goes as well as I think it will and am looking forward to seeing how the different plants respond to this treatment.


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

The Dude said:


> When I had soil in my tanks I noticed the Anubias Barteri grew out of control.


I gotta try planting a few rhizomes on the substrate too.


----------



## Legot (Jun 29, 2013)

Good looking tank! What sized CO2 tank are you using?


----------



## aqua-botanicae (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks. I'm using a 10lb CO2 tank, which lasts me about three months.


----------

